# Memo to the GOP:  You've Got Mail



## Mrs. M. (Mar 22, 2016)

Dear GOP establishment,

We are happy to hear that you are in favor of unifying the Republican Party.

Trump's supporters would also like to see a unified party. A unified party that returns to true Republican values and stops compromising the truth for the sake of political correctness.

When House Speaker Paul Ryan berates Donald Trump for his statement about banning immigration, we feel troubled. Speaker Ryan stated, “That is not who we are.” I have a message for Speaker Ryan. Yes. That is who we are which is why we are supporting Donald J. Trump for the nomination and not you.

You and Mitt Romney have some nerve trying to derail Trump's nomination!

The party must stop ignoring the will of the people. I believe the party has been hijacked. We're not going to be held for ransom while you all continue to line your pockets. Those days are finished.

Here are a few complaints we have against you:

The GOP establishment needs to stop pretending that they are unaware of the danger Islam is presenting to America in this hour. Donald Trump was most courageous in his willingness to be honest with the American people. Saudi Arabia was behind 9/11. Not Iraq. You've known that for some time but didn't find it necessary to inform the American people?

This is not acceptable.

The Republican party is in control of both the House and the Senate yet things continue to get worse. There is a reason for that. Most of you are not true Republicans. Your actions have betrayed the very people you were elected to serve and we no longer have any faith left in you.

The early Republican Party had integrity. Those were the days when men ran for office to serve their country. Today too many of you have become career politicians looking to get rich and make a name for yourselves.

Back room deals, lobbyists and special interest groups seem to have replaced the original priority – which was the American people! Remember us? We're the ones who were not offered seats at the GOP debates because all the seats were taken by lobbyists and special interest groups.

How long will you pretend that we do not exist?

The GOP doesn't need a reformation. It needs a restoration and that means removing everything that is rotten and rebuilding the party from the ground up.

You have lost your way because you turned your back on God. You have used God's name to get yourselves elected while forgetting that there will be a day of reckoning for misrepresenting Jesus Christ before the nations of the world.

You have remained far too silent on the subject of Islam, Muslim immigration and Obama's forged birth certificate. Out of 50 standing Governors not a single one of you were willing to get to the bottom of why we have a Kenyan born President propping his feet up on our oval office desk for the past 7 ½ years.

When Seal Team Six was betrayed and murdered, where were you?  

When the Obama administration stonewalled you on who gave the stand down order in Benghazi – you should have taken the fight to the American people while you had the opportunity!  Instead you permitted the foxes to guard the proverbial hen house.  The Benghazi investigation failed because you failed to put the right people in charge of the investigation!

I've seen grandmothers with more courage than some of you up there on Capitol Hill! You should be ashamed of yourselves! You cowards!

If you want to save this party without respecting the will of the people, do us all a favor and leave.  We need leaders who would rather die than sell their souls to a lobbyist or special interest group. We need leaders that accept the will of the people and refuse to go _against _the will of the people.

If that isn't you? Get out.

There can be no unity between patriots and quislings.
Even at the cost of the Republican Party.

You'll have to make up your minds.
The American people already have.

TRUMP 2016!

Sincerely, Mrs. M.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 22, 2016)

Sounds like a breakup letter to me. Will you be demanding your records and half of the security deposit back too?


----------



## Valerie (Mar 22, 2016)

"A unified party that returns to true Republican values and stops *compromising the truth *for the sake of political correctness."


can you explain precisely what "truth" has supposedly been compromised for the sake of PC...?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 22, 2016)

Mrs. M. believes the true GOP is a centrist progressive party, because those are the principles that Trump overwhelmingly espouses..


----------



## Valerie (Mar 22, 2016)

Mrs M should answer my very simple question.

parroting dishonest rhetoric is too easy... 









Mrs. M. said:


> Trump's supporters would also like to see a unified party.




truth be told, trump supporters would like to physically pummel the rest of the country into submission.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 22, 2016)

aaah the good old days...

Donald Trump 'Protester' Quote/Kent State Comparison


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 22, 2016)

Mrs. M is a teapot who spouts.  That is all.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 22, 2016)

Valerie said:


> "A unified party that returns to true Republican values and stops *compromising the truth *for the sake of political correctness."
> 
> 
> can you explain precisely what "truth" has supposedly been compromised for the sake of PC...?



Allow me to answer that...... ever since JFK was brutally murdered in broad daylight on the streets of Dallas, Texas for the sole purpose of warning anyone else that dared to challenge the elites and their control over this nation starting with the Act of 1871? This country has been in a slow, incremental decline and it has been all by design. Americans and their labor has been used (unknowingly to them ) to help rape, pillage and plunder weaker nations. Our soldiers were used to make sure the opium trade operation in the Golden Triangle was set up...that was what the Vietnam War was all about. You think it was about communism? Not at all...Wall Street and the global bankers sponsored communism because it could never thrive without cold hard cash. The Bolshevik Revolution was co-opted by former Wall Street lackey by the name of Leon Trotsky and the banking oligarchs in Germany that had shares in the Federal Reserve bank  (namely the Warburg family) made sure that Vladimir Lenin made it to Russia with plenty of funds in gold to pull this off...this was payback to the Tsar oligarchs that backed Lincoln during the Civil War and kept  England and France from entering the war. The House of Rothschild swore revenge and they got it 52 years later. Americans allowed the Federal Reserve Act to go through in 1913 because  they didn't know any better. These banking oligarchs caused panic with rumors of bank collapses so the masses would run and try to pull out their money that the banks didn't have because they loaned out depositor money at interest while paying a dividend for the privilege of doing so...it was called "A run on the banks" thus fulfilling the prophecy...it's akin to screaming fire in a crowded movie theater when there isn't one. They did this in 1907 and 1910...why is this significant? Bear with me...it gets better...or worse. People were pissed and insisted that something must be done...so enter J.P Morgan, a Rothschild mole, the Warburg clan and they plotted to create a banking bill that would stabilize the money supply while making tremendous profits that would enable them to buy up hard assets. They convened at Jeykell Island in Georgia and wrote this bill and used democrat Senator Nelson Aldridge as a mole to try and push it through. It failed the first time but it was tweaked, they got Woodrow Wilson in that agreed to sign in and when most of Congress was on their way home for Christmas vacation on December 23rd with just enough bought and paid for politicians? It was passed with a voice vote so no one would ever know which ones actually voted for it...nice, eh?

Since then, this banking monopoly has owned enough politicians to keep this system in place but many back in the day like Louis McFadden (republican) did everything he could to derail this den of vipers. They created the crash of 1929 by  doing a margin call after they pulled out of the market...of course unaffiliated banks of the Fed didn't have enough on deposit and  fortunes were lost even though the depositors thought that their money was safe and they had the money to pay their debt the banks didn't have it. When the market dropped, these thieves jumped in and bought up controlling interests of banks and corporations that they coveted for pennies on the dollar much like Nathan Rothschild totally took over England's financial system because he knew that Napoleon lost the war and England won because he had a courier that got back a day before the others (back then, only couriers were allowed to safely make it through battle lines). Rothschild acted like he was sad and started selling off his British bonds and other high rollers followed suit because they figured that Nathan Rothschild had insider information....what they didn't know was that Rothschild agents waited until the bonds dropped to their bottom and then swooped in and bought them up and by the end of the day? England's economy was in his hands. Remember the movie "Trading Places" with Dan Akroyd and Eddie Murphy where they had insider information that the orange crop was going to be fin but the old bastards thought that the orange crop had been damaged by a cold winter because their "agent" was co-opted and lost everything? Same thing...the whole plot to that movie was 1929 in reverse with the Johnny Lunchpails winning instead of the rich old guys....funny how art and and real time can mirror each other. I am tired...I work third shift...you are gonna have to hang around for part two as to why we are at the place that we are and why JFK was killed....,.demcrats since have never tried to end this debt slavery system just JFK....today's liberals and demcrats are on board with a central bank as it is part of the communist manifesto and they have never opposed a foreign owned banking oligarchs from controlling our fiat currency and they have blocked a top to bottom audit of this entity that has never been done in the 102 years of it's existence...stick around for part two....it's a dilly of a pickle. Go to youtube and watch "JFK to 9/11...Everything is a Rich Man's Trick". It's three plus hours long but the best documentary ever done. I have watched and listened to it NINE times....


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm guessing you spend all your time reading  conspiracy theories and copying and pasting into some sort of massive file. No wonder you're nuts. Get out and see what's going on outside of you back room. Get some sunshine.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 22, 2016)

^^^  that  ^^^


----------



## tyroneweaver (Mar 22, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Dear GOP establishment,
> 
> We are happy to hear that you are in favor of unifying the Republican Party.
> 
> ...


I used to really like Mitt Romney. His personal life is above reproach...but. He is so consumed with being relevant that he would rather be a general in hell than a corporal in Heaven


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 22, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > Dear GOP establishment,
> ...


^^^  that is stupid  ^^^

Romney knows what he is doing is best for the GOP and the country  You, not so much.


----------

